# Passing from France to Italy via The tunnel de Frejus



## PAT4NEIL

Hi

Hope you can help

I am travelling to Italy soon and am trying to plan the best route in from France 

One option is via the Tunnel de Frejus or the other two options are via the Col du Mount Cenis, slightly east of Frejus or via the Col du Galibier slightly west of Frejus 

We have a 4 tonne Laika, twin wheel (Not Tag) with a motorcycle trailer on the back.

Does anyone know the cost implications of using the tunnel?

Has anyone used the two col routes and if so are they suitable in May for motorhomes and are they Toll?

I realise that there are many other routes such as via switzerland, but I am trying to price the tunnel route against buying two Vignettes.


Hope someone can help 

Many thanks

Neil


----------



## SpeedyDux

Hi Neil,

This is the official website for the Tunnel de Frejus with the info you need:

http://www.sftrf.fr/

Cheers,

SD


----------



## teemyob

*Re: passing from France to Italy via The tunnel de Frejus*



PATSY4 said:


> Hi
> 
> Hope you can help
> 
> I am travelling to italy soon and am trying to plan the best route in fro france
> 
> One option is via the tunnel de frejus or the other two options is via the col du mount Cenis ( Slightly east of frejus ) or via via the Col du Galibier slightly west of Frejus
> 
> We have a 4 tonne laika, twin wheel ( Not Tag ) with a motorcycle trailer on the back.
> 
> Does anyone know the cost implications of using the tunnel.
> 
> and has anyone used the two col routes and if so are they suitable in May for motorhomes and are they Toll
> 
> I realise that there are many other routes such as via switzerland, but I am trying to price the tunell route against buying two Vignettes.
> 
> Hope someone can help
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Neil


Hello,

We used it a couple of years ago. I think it was €57

Trev


----------



## teemyob

*Tarrif*

Looking at the Tarrifs on the posters link

Class II

One way is €44 
Return is €55.20 if retunr is within 7 days.

However,

If you get charges class III it will be a wopping €120.40

Trev.


----------



## rugbyken

*tunnel frejus*

used this about 18 months ago spectacular run up to it then quite a savage climb i've only a 5 mt overcab with a 1.9 engine but had to stop and let it cool off tunnel itself very expensive about £40 i think but worth the experience we went through to get to verona/lake garda/ & venice but when we came back we were coming from down south rome florence etc so didn't need to use it . 
seem to remember had a bit of trouble with cards had to scrape around between both vans to find enough cash


----------



## teemyob

*Tunnel*

Not good value when you consider this is Free!

Been through it twice, very eery experience.

The world's longest road tunnel: Laerdal - Aurland


----------



## Rapide561

*Frejus tunnel*

Hi

I am not an expert on the tunnel, but from the info you provide about your van, I am guessing you are class 3 for the purpose of the tunnel, notable 3.00m high. A return therefore is 193.20 euro. I could not work out the cost of the trailer.

If you are less than 3.00 high, you appear to be class two, that cost 55.20 euro return. The picture designating class 2 shows a car and caravan.

The Swiss tolls will cost you 32.50 CHF (Swiss francs) for a one year pass, allowing 10 days worth of travel in the country, for a motorhome over 3500 kg. As far as I know, the bike will need a vignette costing 40 CHF for unlimited trips in one year.

The tariff for a tag axle motorhome going through the Frejus tunnel over 3m high is too frightening to write about! Oh go on then, almost 400 euro return!

Russell

Here is the link to the tariff page.

http://www.sftrf.fr/doc/commerciales/tariftunnelnew.pdf


----------



## teemyob

*Motorhomes*

Hello Russel,

Motorhomes are charged at Class II (Normaly) as they were downgraded a couple of years ago.

Trev.


----------



## SpeedyDux

Neil,

The tariffs for the Frejus and Mont Blanc tunnels are exactly the same so pick whichever tunnel isn't going to be undergoing road works or subject to other restrictions at the time you want to go. 

The drive down the Val d' Aosta into Italy is lovely, along one of the less heavily trafficked motorways.

I think your Laika ought to be in Classe 2 (Fourgons = Vans) for this purpose unless you have a roof box or summat similar that puts you over the 3m height limit for this class. That's 44 Euros one way. The 55.20 Euro return is only valid for 7 days. 


SD


----------



## Rapide561

*Tunnel*

Bonsoir

I have sent - in my best school French - an email to the tunnel asking the price for a return for a motorhome over 3.00m high. I will report back.

Russell


----------



## Patrick_Phillips

Going from France to Italy via the Mont Blanc you do not need to enter Switzerland. We did the trip in 3.5t 6m towing a beach buggy. Wonderful journey. Cost about €70 from France thru to Genoa. Very good value  
Patrick


----------



## Rapide561

*Tunnel*

Hi

No reply yet from the tunnel people, so I have resent the email request the motorhome price.

Russell


----------



## 121679

Hi we have just returned from Rome and we have a hobby twin rear axle. In Italy we are class three and they wont budge on that. France all campers are class two. We paid 51 euros from piza to border heading for Nice. Crazy!!!!!
We also have had a problem with using credit cards at tolls and petrol stations throughout italy so make sure you always have spare cash. this includes bigger service areas not just small stations.

Pointer


----------



## Rapide561

*Tunnel*

Hi

Here is the reply from the tunnel. As I sent my email in French, it is little surprise that the reply is also in French.

Bonjour,

Un camping car est en classe 2 (même si la hauteur est supérieure à 3m) dès que la mention « camping car » est notée sur la carte grise du véhicule.

Le prix aller/retour (validité : 7 jours) est donc de 55.20 €.

Cordialement,
Karine SOULARD
Service commercial SFTRF

Tél. : 04.79.20.26.09

Fax: 04.79.20.26.93

[email protected]

Basically, it seems a motorhome is a class 2, even if it is over 3.00m height.

Regards.

Russell


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Thanks to you all for your comments.

We also sent an email, and came back the same pricing as russells, however they didnt put the extra price for towing a motorbike on a trailer.

So at the moment it looks to be 44 euros each way, because we will be going for a month.

I will send another email and ask that question.

our van is 2,97 metres high, but a small aerial takes it higher, in fact the aerial is redundant so may take it down.

Russell I remember you telling us another route to get to venice, would you recommend that route instead.

Also if the frejus and mont blanc are the same price may opt for mont blanc what do you think.


Ohh I am getting excited about going to Greece, just got to do some planning now!


Regards Pat and Neil


----------



## Rapide561

*Venice*

Hi

Straightforward route to Venice

Calais - Dunkerque - Ostend - Brussels - Arlon - Luxembourg - Metz - Strasbourg - Mulhouse - Basle - Lucerne - St Gotthard - Chiasso - Milan and Venice.

The journey between Metz and Strasbourg will cost about 6 euro in tolls. The Italian section will cost about 24 euro. The swiss section relies on the vignette at 40 CHF for a one year sticker for vehicles less than 3500kg and 32.50 CHF for ten days worth of travel in a 12 month period.

Russell


----------



## peejay

*Re: Venice*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Straightforward route to Venice
> 
> Calais - Dunkerque - Ostend - Brussels - Arlon - Luxembourg - Metz - Strasbourg - Mulhouse - Basle - Lucerne - St Gotthard - Chiasso - Milan and Venice.
> 
> Russell


Russ, just a quick suggestion if I may - instead of going via Brussels it would be a bit shorter going Calais - Dunkerque - Lille - Tournai - Namur, then picking up the A4 south to Luxembourg and the rest of your route (?).

Pete


----------



## Rapide561

*Ostend*

Peejay

Historically, I have travelled via Lille, but the A25 road surface is getting worse and worse. I went via Lille in December and returned by Ostend, the mileage differential is 4 miles, but more than compensated by avoiding the dreaded pot holes on the A25!

Russell


----------



## PAT4NEIL

We will be going by Eurotunnel, so is going up to Dunkerque a little out of our way?

but I am open to your suggestions

Where would you stay on you first night

and subsequently the second night

Thanks Pat and Neil


----------



## peejay

Probably 6 of one 1/2 dozen of the other as they say.

Interestingly my planning came out 20kms shorter via Lille. If you go fast enough the potholes aren't that bad :wink: 

Your route is tops for the ferry from Zeebrugge though.  

Pete


----------



## Rapide561

*Trip*

Hi

From the tunnel, head for Calais. Take the N43 Rue de St Omer towards Calais and get some cheap diesel att he 24hr BP garage. The garage is on your left, but drive past it as there is a roundabout a little further on. Add only enough to get you to Luxembourg - approx 250 miles.

You can spend the night for free at the ferry terminal - just head for "ferry" and then the parking area.

The route above is probably the most economical on tolls. I use it for Lake Garda.

Russell


----------



## peejay

PATSY4 said:


> We will be going by Eurotunnel, so is going up to Dunkerque a little out of our way?
> 
> but I am open to your suggestions
> 
> Where would you stay on you first night
> 
> and subsequently the second night
> 
> Thanks Pat and Neil


Thats the best way to avoid all the tolls Patsy.

We'll be doing this route next year, either to Ancona or Venice depending on Ferry costs etc. Travelling fresh from Calais I would probably stop the first night at the aire at Metz, then down through Switzerland via St Gottard into Italy and diverting slightly to either Cannobio or Verbania where there are a few nice sosta's for an overnight.

Pete


----------

